# Ciprofloxacin Tablets ??



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

is there anyone that knows of any place that sells Ciprofloxacin Tablets without a prescription ? I have two birds that seem to have come down with a case of paratyphoid... its weird because they are two years old nestmates and both came down with it at the exact same time :s I wanted to try it instead of the baytril route as I have been told its easier on the birds system ..thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can get it here...
https://www.medsmex.com/store/home.php?cat=28&sort=title&sort_direction=0&page=8


but if you have sick birds now and you have baytril, go with what you have. My experience with medsmex is that it can take a while for the meds to reach you once you have placed the order. In my case, it was a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You can try giving them Enroxil

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/enroxil.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> You can try giving them Enroxil
> 
> http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/enroxil.html


It's generic baytril.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you thought of using amoxicillian tabs 2.5mg..one tab per day for 10 days.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> have you thought of using amoxicillian tabs 2.5mg..one tab per day for 10 days.



Those pills aren't strong enough.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/drug-chart-drawn-up-by-nooti-15947.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> Those pills aren't strong enough.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/drug-chart-drawn-up-by-nooti-15947.html


ah, good to know. the cipro is in the same "family" of antibiotics as baytril so that is a good choice if he has it on hand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I already have given them shots of baytril injectible but wanted to go the route of the Ciprofloxacin Tablets being as its easier to give and easier on their little bodies as well, but guess I will just use what I have here for now, although Im switching over to the Enroxil water soluable, plus will be ordering the Ciprofloxacin just to have around thanks  

they sell it thru 1800petmeds.com for .19 cents a pill but you have to go thru a vet to get it ,wish I got some back when I was still working at the vet hospital 
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Ciprofloxacin-prod11076.html


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Floxin-Cip...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1240|293:1|294:50

I hope this helps,

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dobato said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Floxin-Cip...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1240|293:1|294:50
> 
> I hope this helps,
> 
> Karyn


Great find. I bought a bottle.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*antibiotics*



LokotaLoft said:


> is there anyone that knows of any place that sells Ciprofloxacin Tablets without a prescription ? I have two birds that seem to have come down with a case of paratyphoid... its weird because they are two years old nestmates and both came down with it at the exact same time :s I wanted to try it instead of the baytril route as I have been told its easier on the birds system ..thanks for any help you can offer


baytri/enrofloxacin/ciprofloxacin,.this is all the same stuff/brand name to generic,,..you need clavamox-you can request help from the administrator./-tawhatley,.and you can utilize wikapedia to learn about these medications,,bird diseases are described on siegel pigeons as well as purchase of meds,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Birdguy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi as this is my first post Hello everyone!!!
Firstly Ciprofloxacin, Enerofloxacin (Baytril), levofloxacin etc are not quite the same drugs.
They are all quinolones but different 'generations'
for example, levo will treat chlamydia whilst cipro doesn't

If you are treating for salmonella (paratyphus) you must treat for a FULL 10 DAYS To eliminate carriers. 
Half way through and on the 9th day, thoroughly dissinfect the loft and also wash the birds feet to prevent re-infection once treatment is stopped.

Amoxicillin will treat most strains of salmonella (resistant strains are becoming more common) but, becouse it does not penetrate the tissues as quinolones do, it rarely clears carriers.
Birdguy
PS regarding amoxicillin, Most bacteria resist penicillin type drugs by producing a substance called 'beta-lactamase' 
therfore clavulanic acid is sometimes added to penicillin as a beta -lactamase inhibitor.
clavamox (or co-amoxiclave) is one of these drugs. So may work where amoxicillin fails, but is not a drug of choice

As the Quinolones are the only really effective drugs we have for paratyphoid they ought to be reserved only for that condition in order to minimise the chances of resistance developing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Birdguy said:


> Hi as this is my first post Hello everyone!!!
> Firstly Ciprofloxacin, Enerofloxacin (Baytril), levofloxacin etc are not quite the same drugs.
> They are all quinolones but different 'generations'
> for example, levo will treat chlamydia whilst cipro doesn't
> ...


wow thanks bird guy, where have you been all my life!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> wow thanks bird guy, where have you been all my life!



I agree...
Thanks for bringing in the light.


----------

